# Picasso: I just don't get it



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah. It just doesn't get me.  I'm not sure what people see when they look at a Picasso, probably clever marketing


----------



## Hugo Furst

JMO, Picasso dated ugly women


----------



## miketx

Then, we have this:


----------



## CrusaderFrank

miketx said:


> Then, we have this:
> 
> View attachment 191546








"It is easy. You just chip away the stone that doesn't look like David." - Michelangelo


----------



## OldLady

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah. It just doesn't get me.  I'm not sure what people see when they look at a Picasso, probably clever marketing


Looks like his blue period.  He was into simplification, I think, not so much about detail and exact rules of form.  It does capture the essence of a budding prepubescent girl, though, doesn't it?


----------



## OldLady

CrusaderFrank said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we have this:
> 
> View attachment 191546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is easy. You just chip away the stone that doesn't look like David." - Michelangelo
Click to expand...

He was amazing. I love sculpture.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we have this:
> 
> View attachment 191546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is easy. You just chip away the stone that doesn't look like David." - Michelangelo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was amazing. I love sculpture.
Click to expand...



ahhh, you just like hard guys the look gay.


Now, his female sculptures...






they rock


----------



## BlackFlag

Art is worth whatever people will pay for it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OldLady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. It just doesn't get me.  I'm not sure what people see when they look at a Picasso, probably clever marketing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like his blue period.  He was into simplification, I think, not so much about detail and exact rules of form.  It does capture the essence of a budding prepubescent girl, though, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, maybe so.  At a certain point it's about personal taste. To me, a lot of Picasso's work is like the optical Illusion like the black and blue dress. I see it a certain way


----------



## Desperado

The picture sucks, I have seen better "art" on album covers


----------



## Dalia

Yet he was talented to make more realistic paintings but Surrealism and Cubism are the most popular 
*Portrait of the Artists Mother*
*

 

Pablo Picasso Famous Paintings*


----------

